# The Remains Of St Augustines Asylum - April 2014



## mockingbird (Apr 28, 2014)

*Mockingbirds Visit To St Augustines For Peeling Paint & Tacky Graff*

This was not a planned visit, just stopped off to see how its doing from my visit a few years back, not much has changed minus the new graffiti and squatters wooo! then again this is a half arsed effort as it all looks the same and its appeal is not long lasting at all, more vandalised than reports of 2013/2012 scattered across the internet, few light switches that havent been removed thats about it and like I said its appeal is short lived, perfect for some newbie explorers though if they are looking for somewhere 

Like some remains of asylums in England, a few villa style bits are left while the main parts have been converted, I think people are just waiting for these to fall down, but they are still battle tested and standing up alright some roof parts have caved in, but its standing and to some it looks alright, I guess the squatters here like the place as they have very easily set up home in the bigger block.

Not many pictures, but going through a backlog of explores over the past few months, this was next shamefully... Anyway some history below.

_Originally built to house 870 patients, the hospital gradually expanded and by 1948 had 300 acres, including a farm, and 73 staff residences, as well as new blocks and facilities for patients. Eventually there would be 2,000 patients. The first patients, all of them pauper lunatics from the Kent County Asylum at Barming Heath, The hospital became a self-contained village, with its own farm, workshops, baker, butcher, fire-brigade, church, graveyard, gasworks, cricket team, band, etc. Male patients worked on the farm, while female patients worked in the laundry or as seamstresses.

During the first world war, the asylum took in patients from other parts of the country, when their hospitals were being used for military casualties. After the end of the war they had a number of service patients (there were 37 in 1922), ex-servicemen who had special privileges.

70 instances of abuse, neglect and degrading treatment of patients, thus forcing the health authority to set up an inquiry, The inquiry, chaired by J. Hampden Inskip, upheld the majority of the complaints and was critical of senior doctors, nurses, and administrators, but stopped short of advising disciplinary action against any staff. The hospital was particularly criticised for its casual use of electroconvulsive therapy._

On with the pics:


IMGP67060 by urbexmockingbird, on Flickr


IMGP6762 by urbexmockingbird, on Flickr


IMGP6757 by urbexmockingbird, on Flickr


IMGP6744 by urbexmockingbird, on Flickr


IMGP6743 by urbexmockingbird, on Flickr


IMGP6740 by urbexmockingbird, on Flickr


IMGP6738 by urbexmockingbird, on Flickr


IMGP6752 by urbexmockingbird, on Flickr


IMGP6745 by urbexmockingbird, on Flickr


IMGP6729 by urbexmockingbird, on Flickr


IMGP6722 by urbexmockingbird, on Flickr


IMGP6719 by urbexmockingbird, on Flickr


IMGP6706 by urbexmockingbird, on Flickr


IMGP6715 by urbexmockingbird, on Flickr


IMGP6711 by urbexmockingbird, on Flickr


IMGP6717 by urbexmockingbird, on Flickr


IMGP6709 by urbexmockingbird, on Flickr

Cheers for looking in, not much and sorry for the half arse attempt on this place, I just didnt really feel the need to photograph much


----------



## Mikeymutt (Apr 28, 2014)

Superb stuff mate.looks a bit trashed,but you captured that well.


----------



## tumble112 (Apr 28, 2014)

I liked that, but then again I can never resist peely paint and tacky graff


----------



## UrbanX (Apr 28, 2014)

Still a quality report mate. Some good peelage there! 
Fantastically shot as usual!


----------



## ZeaJane (Apr 28, 2014)

As an Australian, I can safely say that is the most demonic koala I've ever seen


----------



## Whiteknight841 (Apr 28, 2014)

No, there's certainly not much character left in this place. But well shot, regardless. Keep up the good work!


----------



## mockingbird (Apr 29, 2014)

Yeah not much to photograph but oh well its an update on an oldie  peeling paint just looked rather like slime, had some nice colours to it


----------



## cunningplan (Apr 29, 2014)

some nice graffiti there and you've taken so great photos, cheers


----------



## DirtyJigsaw (Apr 29, 2014)

Some awesome Graffiti in there!! Good work by the artists and for your photos!


----------



## flyboys90 (Apr 29, 2014)

Really atmospheric photos amazing internals.


----------



## Nighttemptress (Apr 29, 2014)

somehow though you knock your photos and always manage to capture great shots!!! 

Never a dull report!! 

shame vandals and such have managed to get in though!!


----------



## mockingbird (Apr 29, 2014)

Cheers everyone place is rather a wreck and ruin, as I said good for newbies but held little interest for me, just done this for an update basically as I had not seen a report on here for awhile, especially on DP so as I was passing decided to pop in


----------



## Stealthstar79 (Apr 29, 2014)

I agree the peely paint on the stairs is ace!
Not seen this place in a very long time. .
Thanks


----------



## Nighttemptress (Apr 29, 2014)

mockingbird said:


> Cheers everyone place is rather a wreck and ruin, as I said good for newbies but held little interest for me, just done this for an update basically as I had not seen a report on here for awhile, especially on DP so as I was passing decided to pop in



well thank you for sharing it!!


----------

